

Would you use this classifieds service for domain names? - erikwiffin
http://domains.wiffin.com/
After this thread earlier: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=652952
I decided that it would be fun to put together a "domain name classifieds".
There's a few things I'd add, but I wanted to get some feedback first, see if I was even heading in the right direction.<p>Haven't bought a domain for it yet, maybe I'll find one on my own site if this takes off ;)
======
varaon
The site looks like a parked domain/spam. I navigated away the first time I
loaded the page.

You might want to differentiate the design a bit (not sure how).

------
astine
The search function could stand to give more results. It said 'rivetinggames'
in the little list oin the side so I typed in rivet and got nothing. I typed
in 'rivetinggames' and got it. What if I would looking for a domain with the
word 'money' in to the title? I'd like to be able to type in 'money' and see
all the possiblities.

~~~
erikwiffin
The search function is a mysql fulltext. Obvious drawbacks to searching for
words inside of words, so I added a "tags" parameter. from the looks of
things, if you had searched "riveting" you would have found something.

Obviously this is not a great solution, but I don't know of too many better
options. :/

~~~
astine
You could create use a function to generate lists of substrings, and places
them under tags. Then you could wieght the tags, giving user generated ones
highest prioity and higher priority to tags that more fully match the domain.
You could then organize the results by the value of matched tags.

~~~
erikwiffin
I've changed the fulltext to allow for a wildcard after the actual query. It's
not perfect. "cool" wont match "imcool.com", but hopefully people will use the
tags category to their advantage.

------
erikwiffin
After this thread earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=652952> I
decided that it would be fun to put together a "domain name classifieds".
There's a few things I'd add, but I wanted to get some feedback first, see if
I was even heading in the right direction.

Haven't bought a domain for it yet, maybe I'll find one on my own site if this
takes off ;)

~~~
paulbaumgart
I put on my two excess domains, and I tried to put in that I'd give them away
for a $10 donation to a worthy non-profit. (Some guy in the domain swap thread
asked for the same, and I thought it was a good idea.)

Instead, it converted that to $0. Maybe have a comment field?

Also, how can I edit listings after the fact?

Edit: <http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/> is pretty good for protecting emails
from getting harvested.

~~~
erikwiffin
I'll add a comments field. I haven't implemented editing yet. I was looking to
show off a _very_ unfinished product to the audience who inspired it before
making it a really viable service. Mailhide sounds like a good idea.

Thanks for the pointers.

------
GiraffeNecktie
I can't answer your question if you don't give me any information about what
it would cost. Also you need a fuzzier search engine (proteo shows up but not
when I search for prote)

~~~
erikwiffin
Right now, as a service to the Hackernews community, I wouldn't consider
charging anything. If this _really_ takes off (unlikely) then I'd consider
setting up a service where people can pay each other through the site, with my
holding the money in escrow until both parties agree the transfer has gone
through. In that case I'd have to figure out how much that would be worth.

The search function is a mysql fulltext. Obvious drawbacks to searching for
words inside of words, so I added a "tags" parameter. Obviously this is not a
great solution, but I don't know of too many better options. :/

------
GiraffeNecktie
Yikes! Are you really showing everyone's email address?? You have to fix that
immediately!

~~~
erikwiffin
I've implemented <http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/> that should fix the worst of
things.

------
timf
Do you know about <http://sedo.com>?

~~~
erikwiffin
yes, all my domains are also listed there. But from what I remember, sedo had
a lower bound on how much you could sell a domain for, and takes a cut of the
sale. Right now this is more of a craigslist knockoff, but tailored for
domains.

~~~
timf
Cool, good luck!

~~~
erikwiffin
A lot of suggestions were made as to how this could be better. I've
implemented most of them if you want to check it out.

------
chanux
Where's your about page?

~~~
erikwiffin
Hacked it together in a few hours last night, didn't bother to set up an about
page. In retrospect... probably a good idea.

